

Show HN: Loopon is a multi-user beat maker in the browser - chapel
http://sponoders.nko2.nodeknockout.com

======
johnnyg
I like it a lot but can you support private rooms? People jump in my room and
mess up my sweet track. :-0

~~~
jdludlow
Yeah, this is pretty much unusable without private rooms. Too bad, because it
looks like fun.

------
heynk
I understand its a little buggy like everyone else is saying, but overall I
had a ball using it for about ten straight minutes. It was annoying at first
when random people started dropping beats in left and right, but it usually
just made it even better. Thanks

~~~
chapel
Thank you for the positive feedback. If it were any other situation, we would
fix the bugs, but we don't get to. :(

I am glad you enjoyed it, we are for sure going to improve on it and make it
something great.

------
chapel
If you are so inclined to vote, it would be appreciated. Sometimes the vote
link/widget on the site doesn't work, but feel free to use the direct link:
<http://nodeknockout.com/teams/sponoders>

There is also more information about the project and the other guys that
helped build it.

I had fun, I kind of wish competitions like this came up more often.

------
haecib
When you drop instruments in it often doesn't take.

When you attempt to delete instruments it often does not.

I think it works better as a whack-a-mole variant (trying to 'x' out
instruments) since there are no private rooms and strangers just wander in and
drop instruments all over your board.

Cool idea though. Keep at it.

Edit: I should add that it looks very slick. Well done there.

~~~
chapel
Thanks for the feedback. Yeah there are a few issues with the sounds, if we
had maybe an hour more we would have been able to patch that before the
competition ended.

------
JoshTriplett
Looks interesting, but doesn't actually play any sound here. I'd guess perhaps
you use Flash to play sound; a quick scan of the page source doesn't turn up
any embed or object tags, but perhaps they get added from a script.

Any plans to support the HTML5 Audio Data API or something similar?

~~~
chapel
We had performance issues with the HTML5 audio api, and didn't have time to
troubleshoot. Ultimately I would like to support it fully, but we did what
worked at the time.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Understandable, and glad to hear that you've both tried it and that you plan
to support it in the future! I look forward to trying Loopon as soon as it
works without Flash, and if you need a beta-tester for the HTML5 version, let
me know. :)

~~~
niftylettuce
Thanks Josh, we'll keep ya posted!

------
Mizza
Doesn't really work for me :( Nothing in FF, sort of works in Chrome, but not
really. Sounds don't always play, and most importantly, the timing is way off.

I've been waiting for somebody to do this properly for yeaaarsss.. so much fun
potential here.

~~~
chapel
What browser?

What is happening? As I have said before, we are going to continue working on
it. Once we hit another major release, we will be posting it again here.

------
nspragmatic
It looks like GitHub for Mac, except with not-as-pretty button icons.

<http://mac.github.com/>

------
sirclueless
This app breaks the browser back button.

~~~
chapel
Sorry about that. If we had even a few more hours, we could have tested it
better. Thanks for the feedback.

------
turok2step
An exciting concept for musicians, as working together asynchronously isn't
possible sitting together.

~~~
chapel
Funny that we choose to make it asynchronously for technological reasons, but
it makes sense on a lot of levels. I really am excited to push this to the
next level so you could potentially make some real music with it.

------
Geee
Cool but doesn't work very well. On Chrome and W7.

~~~
chapel
Are you referring to the sounds not appearing after you drop them? If so, that
is a known issue, and sadly something we caught too late to fix completely.
Luckily when you drop them, even though they don't appear on your end, they
are being sent to the server and a refresh will most times have it where you
dropped it.

~~~
Geee
Yeah, I have to refresh it constantly and then it works.

------
Jarred
The name sounds too much like Groupon.

